# MHX 21' carbon fiber push pole



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I went to MudHole yesterday, and while I was there I picked up one of their push poles. It was a complete package for $399. It had everything, including the epoxy and all mixing supplies. It went together simply and quickly. After the tip and foot it's 21'11", and weighs under 4lbs. I'm really looking forward to poling endless miles with this new stick.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

I think that will be my next investment too.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

curious, how much did the Mudhole hit you for shipping? Lord knows their shipping is high as giraffe ballocks.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds like he visited in person.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ahhh yes my fault ! ha surprised he didnt tell us mudhole charged him for the AC that escaped when he opened the front door of the place. they had to get him on the shopping bag though.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

I had mine shipped and believe is was less the $50


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Mudholes a great place if you ask me. I have their pushpole on my watch list. Please let us know how it works out!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

It's pretty sweet. I'm still adjusting to it being so light, and longer than my last pole. But a 22' carbon fiber push pole for 400 bucks is pretty hard to beat. I can cover alot of ground with alot less effort ,than my last push stick.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> It's pretty sweet. I'm still adjusting to it being so light, and longer than my last pole. But a 22' carbon fiber push pole for 400 bucks is pretty hard to beat. I can cover alot of ground with alot less effort ,than my last push stick.


Agreed. You won't look back once you have went with a longer and lighter pole. It makes all the difference in the world when you spend a lot of time pushing. That's a killer deal compared to all the rest. I have tons of hours on my stiffy hybrid and still have only repaired one ferrule. Hope you enjoy and once I kill the hybrid, ill surely look at one for purchase..


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Have you ever poled with a Mangrove Pushpole. Just curious how it compares in stiffness cause that is a light pole but it is rather noodly and I got the feeling it was a similar pole. If you haven't could you compare it to any other pushpole you may have used?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Have you ever poled with a Mangrove Pushpole. Just curious how it compares in stiffness cause that is a light pole but it is rather noodly and I got the feeling it was a similar pole. If you haven't could you compare it to any other pushpole you may have used?


It's ridiculously rigid. Maybe it's cause it comes in 7' sections that you ferrule together, but it's amazingly stiff.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

WARNING:

If you do not have funds for a carbon stick. Do not under any circumstances pick one up!


I made this mistake about 12 years ago. When I picked my buds new Stiffy he got with his Maverick HPV. It is ridiculous how light it is in hand while poling. It made me want one real bad since I now knew what I was missing. Back then there was no"cheap" options. It took me until 2 years ago with the purchase of my Lostmen to get on.


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

"It's pretty sweet. I'm still adjusting to it being so light, and longer than my last pole. But a 22' carbon fiber push pole for 400 bucks is pretty hard to beat. I can cover alot of ground with alot less effort ,than my last push stick. "

How long is your skiff? I currently have an 18" pole on my LT25 (16'). I've thought about a longer pole, but was concerned with how far it would extend behind the stern when trailering.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Rediculous I think I may be picking one up soon


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

.... meant an 18' pole


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

My skiff is only a little over 14'. The pole hangs past the boat about 6', I just put a red flag at the end of it. My last pole was 20', it's crazy how only 2' longer makes such a drastic difference.


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Got it, thanks for info.


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone around Jacksonville have one of these poles. I would love to see one in person


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey rediculous. Check your messages when you get a chance


----------



## erussell (Mar 31, 2011)

I am reviving this thread because I am about to pull the trigger on one of these and was seeing if anybody had any more feedback since they have been using this pole. Any info, likes and dislikes would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------

